# Isild Le Besco 20x nackt in Sade



## dionys58 (31 Juli 2009)

Die wunderbare Isild Le Besco mit ihrem endgültigen Durchbruch:

In der Szene lässt sich Emilie (Isild Le Besco) auf Wunsch des Marquis von einem groben Knecht entjungfern.

Der Historienfilm Sade (mit Daniel Auteuil als Marquis de Sade) erschien in deutschen Kinos unter dem Titel Sade - Folge deiner Lust!. Isild Le Besco wurde für ihre Rolle als Emilie de Lancris 2001 für den César als beste Nachwuchsdarstellerin nominiert.


----------



## Nipplepitcher (31 Juli 2009)

Die Frau ist sowas von schön.

Ein Meisterwerk !


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2009)

:thx: dir für eine Schönheit


----------



## General (31 Juli 2009)

dir für die caps


----------



## Ferdinand** (24 Aug. 2009)

danke die szene hat ähnlichkeit mit der von Eva Green in "Die Träumer"


----------



## knappi (2 Okt. 2009)

Sehr schön ...

Vielen DANK!

Gruß
Knappi


----------

